# Muskegon Norton Shores - Bowhunting raises ire in neighborhood



## Hamilton Reef

Muskegon Norton Shores - Bowhunting raises ire in neighborhood

http://www.mlive.com/news/chronicle/index.ssf?/base/news-13/1197198907134490.xml&coll=8

12/09/07 By Chad D. Lerch [email protected]

NORTON SHORES -- Sue Willett says she doesn't feel safe in her Forest Park Road neighborhood. 

Her fears were heightened recently after a bowhunting neighbor shot a deer close to homes. The animal died near her property line. 

What ensued was a tug-of-war over the carcass, and a request to the Norton Shores City Council to tighten hunting restrictions.

But a spokesman with the Michigan Department of Natural Resources who handled the case told The Chronicle Thursday the hunt was legal. 

No charges will be filed because the deer was shot more than 450 feet away from houses, which meets the legal distance for urban hunts. 

Still, Willett said bowhunting should be banned from the city of Norton Shores. She said her nerves are frayed after what she witnessed over the weekend. 

Willett, who lives in the 1900 block of Forest Park Road, said the chaos started with a phone call from a neighbor Dec. 1. 

"She said, 'Sue, are you aware that there are two men racing through your yard with bows and arrows?' " she said. 

Willett said she looked out the window and was shocked to see an 8-point buck limp to its death along her property line with "two men" on its trail. 

"It almost looked like a movie scene," she said.

The man, who was accompanied by his teenage son, was placing an identification tag on the deer when Willett confronted them, she said. It died on the property of E.B. Caraway, Willett said.

Willett said the man, who lives across the street and over a hill, confirmed that he shot the deer. 

Willett said she went inside to call police when the man started dragging the deer toward the road. After Willett got off the phone with Norton Shores police, she confronted the man again.

"I told him, 'You have endangered this neighborhood. You have crossed private property and you are not taking this deer until the police get here.' " 

By this time, the confrontation made its way to the street where the man's truck was parked, Willett said. 

"If he would have thrown the body of the deer on the truck, I would have thrown my body over the deer," she said. 

Chris Simpson, a DNR conservation officer who investigated the case, said the deer was "shot legally in the dune area to the north" behind the hunter's property. 

"It wasn't shot (near Willett's house), but it was a poor hunting location and a poor shot -- I'll give her that," he said. 

Simpson said the hunter did not hit the deer's kill zone, which allowed it to flee to the residential neighborhood before collapsing. 

It died near Willett's property.

Simpson said the hunter asked for, and received, permission from the adjacent property owner to remove the deer. 

Contrary to witness accounts, the deer had been shot once -- the arrow went in one side, out the other, Simpson said. 

According to state law, safety zones are established to protect residential areas. Hunters cannot shoot if they are within 150 yards, or 450 feet, from occupied buildings. The state guidelines cover guns and bows and arrows.

An exception can be made if property owners sign consent forms. 

City council members said they will explore ways to further protect residential neighborhoods. 

Willett said a 10-point buck was shot in the neighborhood earlier this year, and she fears more hunting will continue. 

"What's going to stop them from doing it again? That's what terrifies me. Someone is going to get killed if this continues," she said. 

Willett hopes more can be done so something like this doesn't happen again. 

"I want to stress that I'm not against hunting. I'm pro-hunting. But shooting a deer from a deer stand is like shooting fish in a barrel. There is no challenge or sportsmanship in that kind of a kill." 

Her main concern is the safety of those who live and recreate along Forest Park Road. 

"We have kids coming home from school and neighbor kids play in their yard with their yellow Lab. If this person is allowed to stand in a tree stand, he has no guarantee he won't kill somebody. 

"I'm still angry, can you tell?"


----------



## Reel_Screamer86

*That lady is a "basket case".......And i'm sure that no hunter is going to shoot someones child!!!!!!!! Give me a break!!!!*


----------



## Michigander1

Reel_Screamer86 said:


> *That lady is a "basket case".......And i'm sure that no hunter is going to shoot someones child!!!!!!!! Give me a break!!!!*


 For sure.What a nut :lol:,Mich


----------



## Hamilton Reef

The suburban anti-hunting HSUS/PETA movement has no intention of giving any breaks. Sue Willett cites safety, but everyone knows she is the front mouth piece for the antis that want hunting banned period. With her phoney logic of safety all motor vehicles in Norton Shores would have to be banned since autos have injured far more people in Norton Shores than bowhunters.


----------



## Slenky

What will she say when she has a deer run into her car? They are dangerous and can"t be in Norton Shores. Deer car accidents are way more dangerous than bow hunters will ever be.


----------



## Hamilton Reef

Letter to Editor Tuesday, December 18, 2007
Hunters roamed way too far afield 

I am writing concerning an incident that took place Saturday, Dec. 1. A deer was shot in a heavily populated neighborhood by a man and his young son from a tree stand on his property on Nob Hill Drive, which is one block over from my property on Forest Park Road. He trespassed on several neighbor's yards, without their permission or mine, to finish the kill and retrieve the deer. 

This horrific act has outraged our neighbors! But aside from this unlawful act was the danger he imposed on any unsuspecting jogger, walker or domestic pet who could have been in harm's way. There was no sportsmanship in his irresponsible act. It was like shooting fish in a barrel ... because many of us enjoy the deer and other wildlife that live among us and we feed them. 

He is a poor role model for his young son concerning hunting and fair sportsmanship. I am writing this letter to inform all residents in the city of Norton Shores that it is illegal to shoot any wild animal, birds or waterfowl within the safety zone boundaries of the city. 

If you have questions or need information on the safety zone areas you may obtain a brochure from the Norton Shores Police Department or the DNR. We love our neighborhood, neighbors and wildlife and we will be watchful and vigilant in their safety and well being so that this cruel and dangerous act doesn't repeat itself. 

Thea McMullen Norton Shores


----------



## wagoneer

The average suburban resident likely has no idea what it is like to sit in a tree stand, and we are bound to have more of these. Suburban areas are expanding and access to hunting property is becoming more limited. Many non-hunters think you can just hunt anywhere - they will say why didn't this hunter set his stand farther away? Maybe he didn't have permission to hunt farther away. Maybe that was the only deer trail in the area. 

It is too bad normal (non PETA types) are still so shocked and appalled when they see a dead animal (or hunting somewhere other than up-north). People that eat meat every day are shocked by it. Why do some people think hunting should only occur somewhere else? Not in my backyard, they say...

And the cracks about 'going to kill someone'? The average bow hunter has a range of 40 yards or less. I think they can identify their target properly at that distance. I'd also be surprised if the hunter was within 40 yards of the road where the other people that are 'recreating' these women are so worried about. What about his right to 'recreate'?


----------



## xdetroitx

The problem is that people want to move out of the city into areas that are a little more rural, but still close to the city so they can work. Then they expect people who have been hunting an area for 25 years to stop so they can pretend to be country folk driving their suv's and cry about any form of up north living.


----------



## 22 Chuck

Back in the 70s the 450' rule was a "safety zone"-no discharge of firearms. Then somewhere/somehow it became NO HUNTING and that is a BIG difference.

I just hope that the deer in NORTON SHORES grow and flourish many fold and so the panseys and petunias disappear overnight.

Shes is quoted to asy "she is writing to inform residents that it is illegal to hunt in safety zone...." I wonder if she knows target practice is legal?? Wow!!

As far as people moving "out to the farm/country" and bringing it all with thyem.. Yep every day and weekend. We all do it to a certain amt. Paved roads, street lights, garbage pickup and call the police when someone passes gas. And many of the weekenders drive on the back roads/subs like they are still on I75.


----------



## cmpdad

Dear Sue and Thea, Take a pill! :lol:


----------



## cmpdad

Dear Sue and Thea, Take a pill!


----------



## Hamilton Reef

Norton Shores deer hunter pleads guilty after second probe

http://www.mlive.com/news/chronicle/index.ssf?/base/news-6/1200136520218970.xml&coll=8

01/12/08 By Chad D. Lerch [email protected]

A bow hunter who killed a deer in his Norton Shores neighborhood, starting a debate about hunting in the city, has now been found in violation of hunting rules. 

A Department of Natural Resources officer in December said Steven Drelles, 52, of 4059 Nob Hill, had properly bagged the deer. But the DNR reviewed the case at the urging of Norton Shores Police Chief Dan Shaw and found that Drelles had shot the deer too close to his neighbors' homes. 

Drelles pleaded guilty in Muskegon's 60th District Court and paid a $160 fine for discharging a firearm -- his bow -- near a dwelling, a court spokeswoman confirmed.

The hunting violation happened Dec. 1 on Drelles' property. The injured deer fled a quarter-mile to the 1900 block of Forest Park Road where it died close to Sue Willett's property line. 

After seeing Drelles and the wounded deer, Willett confronted the hunter. She called for strict enforcement of a state law that prohibits shooting deer within 450 feet of an occupied dwelling, without permission. 

"I was right in stopping this man," she said. "He definitely broke the law." 

Since the December incident was reported in The Chronicle, Willett -- who says she supports hunting -- said she has received "hate mail" from residents who think the city's deer herds should be thinned. She said letter writers are angry about deer damaging their yards and gardens. 

"I love deer. That's why I moved to this neighborhood -- I absolutely love wildlife," she said. "If they don't like it, then they have the option of going downtown and buying one of those beautiful condos." 

Two telephone messages left for Drelles at his home were not returned. 

The DNR initially cleared Drelles of wrongdoing after Willett and other witnesses accused him of shooting the deer inside the 450-foot safety zone.

But Shaw reviewed aerial maps of the neighborhood and determined "there was no possible way" a legal shot could have taken place. 

During a follow-up interview, Chris Simpson, the DNR investigator, said Drelles admitted he violated the safety zone. 

He said Drelles did not know at the time of the shooting that the safety zone applied to bow hunters. Simpson issued him a ticket Dec. 11 and he pleaded guilty to the misdemeanor charge 10 days later.

Shaw said it's an important lesson for citizens. 

"Although our city ordinance does not prohibit bow hunting in the city, the state law must be followed and obeyed," Shaw said. 

The city has a brochure available for residents that outlines what hunters can and cannot do inside city limits, Shaw said. 

"This brochure says the safety zone includes bow hunting," he added. 

Meanwhile, the debate over hunting in the city continues. Shaw said he will provide several options for the city council at a work session next month. He said the council might ask police to enforce existing hunting restrictions, or an entirely new ordinance could be drafted. 

Simpson said Drelles admitted to hunting from a tree stand on his property to kill the deer. His property sits between two dunes, with several houses nearby, officials said. 

By law, Drelles could legally hunt there with written permission from all of his neighbors whose properties are inside the 450-foot safety zone. 

Meanwhile, Shaw said he hopes hunters heed the warning from the Drelles case. 

"I think it's incumbent upon all hunters to make sure they are performing their sport in a safe manner," Shaw said. "And I hope we don't have to get to the point where we have to regulate it and ruin it for everybody." 

Willett agreed. 

"I'm not on a crusade against deer hunters or this man," she said. "I just think it was atrocious, and I couldn't believe it happened in Norton Shores."


----------



## jzok40

Hamilton Reef said:


> Letter to Editor Tuesday, December 18, 2007 Hunters roamed way too far afield I am writing concerning an incident that took place Saturday, Dec. 1. A deer was shot in a heavily populated neighborhood by a man and his young son from a tree stand on his property on Nob Hill Drive, which is one block over from my property on Forest Park Road. He trespassed on several neighbor's yards, without their permission or mine, to finish the kill and retrieve the deer. This horrific act has outraged our neighbors! But aside from this unlawful act was the danger he imposed on any unsuspecting jogger, walker or domestic pet who could have been in harm's way. There was no sportsmanship in his irresponsible act. It was like shooting fish in a barrel ... because many of us enjoy the deer and other wildlife that live among us and we feed them. He is a poor role model for his young son concerning hunting and fair sportsmanship. I am writing this letter to inform all residents in the city of Norton Shores that it is illegal to shoot any wild animal, birds or waterfowl within the safety zone boundaries of the city. If you have questions or need information on the safety zone areas you may obtain a brochure from the Norton Shores Police Department or the DNR. We love our neighborhood, neighbors and wildlife and we will be watchful and vigilant in their safety and well being so that this cruel and dangerous act doesn't repeat itself. Thea McMullen Norton Shores


 Feeding deer is actually illegal 🤷‍♂️


----------



## bobberbill

15 year old thread. Laws have changed in 15 years. Newbie 1st post.


----------



## Petronius

bobberbill said:


> 15 year old thread. Laws have changed in 15 years. Newbie 1st post.


Since the thread was first made, the law or rule on hunting in the safety zone has changed. Back then, you could not hunt with a bow, crossbow, or firearm within the safety zone without permission. Now that only applies to hunting with firearms.


----------

